# Mangrove Jacks temp controller



## Unclestewbrew (6/2/15)

Hi fellas ,
Just wondering if anyone is using one of these controllers. They come ready to use with both heating and cooling outlets. Sell for about $65. 
Any feedback would be good as I am ready to order one ,

Thanks in advance Stu


----------



## wereprawn (6/2/15)

I have one. No problems. Easy to operate with clear instructions.


----------



## Unclestewbrew (6/2/15)

Thanks wereprawn , might go ahead and grab one ,

Cheers


----------



## Yob (6/2/15)

Got a link?


----------



## Blind Dog (6/2/15)

Just check it has 2 outlets if you need them (e.g. controlling a fridge - plug fridge in cooling outlet and heat pad/thing in heating outlet). When I last looked the MJ controller only had 1 outlet (was a while ago) so wasn't much use to me as it would only turn the fridge on or off, not to turn fridge off and add heat if it got too cold)


----------



## Unclestewbrew (6/2/15)

Says it's dual purpose Blind Dog , can switch it to heating apparently. There's no picture of it on Absolute Homebrews website , just a bit of info about it
Maybe wereprawn can clarify as he is using one ,

Cheers


----------



## Yob (6/2/15)

says only 1 plug, heating OR cooling, not both at the same time as far as I can see.. their ebay wording is a little more ambiguous than I personally like.

ebay listing

NZ listing


----------



## Unclestewbrew (6/2/15)

Yeah , only one plug. Being new to this whole temp control thing , I gather from you more experienced brewers that it's better to have 2 outlets so you can run a heat belt/pad as well in winter ?
I'm being told by the HBS that you just use lager yeasts in winter and set the controller to around 10 degrees , does this sound right ? 
What if I want to continue brewing ales in winter ? 

Thanks


----------



## Yob (6/2/15)

F. that... set and forget with 2 plug device. otherwise you are constantly running out to check it and change plugs


----------



## wereprawn (6/2/15)

Yep. Def only 1 plug. Where i live i don't need the heating function, so wasn't a consideration.


----------



## Unclestewbrew (6/2/15)

Well it won't be any good for me then , I'm in Sydney and it can go below 0 in winter.
Might look into the one from Keg King or ibrew as I'm no good with electricals ,

Thanks for the useful help everyone ,

Cheers


----------



## wobbly (6/2/15)

Yob said:


> F. that... set and forget with 2 plug device. otherwise you are constantly running out to check it and change plugs


I maybe a bit slow or totally missing the point but if the ambient temperature is hot or cold enough to require cooling and/or heating of the FV why would you want a heating and cooling function to be cycling?

In most parts of Australia surely in winter you only need a unit to provide heating control and similarly in summer you would only be looking for a cooling control

That is of course unless you live in the desert with high ambient's during the day and freezing temperatures at night and then how many degrees will the contents of the FV (23lt?) change over a 12 hour period particularly if the FV is inside some sort of modified fridge that isn't continually being opened and closed by SWMBO or the kids!!!

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Yob (6/2/15)

Peace of mind, set and forget. 

Beginning of ferment the fridge is required. End of ferment the heat pad is, why would I worry about having to think about it and keep an eye on it?

Put it in, set it, walk away


----------



## Unclestewbrew (24/2/15)

Ended up getting a Keg King controller and I picked up a cheap fridge in great condition on Gumtree that fits 2 fermenters in perfectly.
Currently have a Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale in there plus a stock standard Coopers Pale Ale for swilling
Temp is set at 18 degrees. I normally leave my brews for 14 days before bottling.

Should I increase the temp a bit on say the 11th day or just leave it as it is ?

Appreciate any advise on this guys as It's all very new brewing this way ,

Cheers


----------



## Yob (24/2/15)

Can be very beneficial to raise the temps towards the end, when you see the krausen start to drop back, allow the temp to rise to 20 and hold there. This'll help them (the yeast) stay active and finish properly.


----------



## Unclestewbrew (24/2/15)

Is it only recommended for a couple of days or is longer ok?

I was worried about the Pale Ale kit yeast at 18 for 2 weeks ,

Cheers


----------



## Sphense (30/3/15)

Hey, I just grabbed one of these gadgets, the are brilliant. so far the temp has stayed the same (for 1 week now, with minimal variance). I'm making a cider and the smells are sooo good. For me it was an investment. Peace of mind. 
The difference is incredible. Throw away the blankets, set and forget. That easy. 

That said though. You can get ones on eBay quite cheap. But I like to support the local brew shop.


----------



## herman4x4 (20/4/15)

Gday. Has anyone had any experience with this type of temperature controller? 10A 220V Timer Thermostat Aquarium Pet LCD Temperature Controller Heat Cool AU
Cheers,
Andrew.


----------

